# Setting up my gator



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a gator hpx 4x4 and would like to set it up to plow snow at a condo assoc, the driveways are approx 25' long on avg and there are 60 drives. This machine will be backing up one truck. I've already called about pricing on bercomac plows but waiting on response, can anybody recommend something else? Also putting a curtis soft side enclosure on are these worth the money?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Your going to need a cab and heater IMO. I think the John Deere Gator V plow would work good, but I don't know anybody that has one so I don't know how well they work.


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

I was going to skip on the heater just let the guys dress warmer,besides the heater is 600 big ones!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

icebreaker;810526 said:


> I was going to skip on the heater just let the guys dress warmer,besides the heater is 600 big ones!


I dont mean to sound like a jerk but I dont think your workers are going to appreciate this. Also, you breathe warm air onto the windshield, which is a cold surface. When those two meet you get fogged up windows.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

icebreaker;810472 said:


> I have a gator hpx 4x4 and would like to set it up to plow snow at a condo assoc, the driveways are approx 25' long on avg and there are 60 drives. This machine will be backing up one truck. I've already called about pricing on bercomac plows but waiting on response, can anybody recommend something else? Also putting a curtis soft side enclosure on are these worth the money?


I've got the Deere V Plow for my 05 HPX 4x4.

I'm still torn on the reviews. We've only used it one season. The cutting edge is TERRIBLE and horribly expensive for new ones from Deere. Get some custom ones made, twice the size in every direction.

I had broken and bent pins, creeping adjustments and just small- pissmeoff kind of stuff happen with it. The electric lift is slow, but workable. Lift height is not too high, so hopping curbs is iffy at times. The "V" is nice, manual adjustment of course! If I had to do it again, Id go with an aftermarket brand, but cant say enough good about the Gator itself.

Cant seem to find my pics of it, I know Ive got them somewhere. Heres one I found, nothing much to look at...


----------

